# Burton "Second Quality"



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone have any info or experience on the Burton pre-production boards termed "Second Quality"? Their definition is below. Found a Sherlock for real cheap, but I don't want to buy 6 layers of balsa wood and glue. Graphic blemishes I don't care about. Any info is appreciated:

_"SECOND QUALITY: These items were manufactured PRE-PRODUCTION by Burton. They are new in bag, but they may have minor differences in colors, graphics, and materials from the current production models. They are now being offered to you at a discount. Score!"_


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I ride directional nug second. It is fine. Generally the seconds are fine, just try to look it over before you buy it. I've seen some seconds that I wouldn't be comfortable riding, and some that would be fine.


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Most important question about a "second" quality board- "Is it still covered under the warranty?"


----------



## Fergatron2000 (Jun 6, 2012)

P3 Mammoth said:


> Most important question about a "second" quality board- "Is it still covered under the warranty?"


Yes. So there's that goin for it.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I do believe that Burtons 2nd's are covered under warranty. Assuming you meet the other warranty criteria.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

J.Schaef said:


> I ride directional nug second. It is fine. Generally the seconds are fine, just try to look it over before you buy it. I've seen some seconds that I wouldn't be comfortable riding, and some that would be fine.


What's second-ish about your nug? & Does it have ' second' stamped on the nose of the base?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

I just bought a 2nd quality SUperhero that came in today. Looks good to me. Won't get to ride it ill next weekend but the warranty on it is normal so hey..fuck it.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep. 2nd stamped in the base. One of my sidewalls must have been pressed unevenly or something, because the layers are wavy. 

It rides like a champ though.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

i guess your eyeing the altrec.com outlet for that sherlock seconds with the "springski" for 200$ . Saw that too.

Its cosmetics on the burton boards.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

So I just gave my board the eye over. It's flawless. I mean at least as far as I can tell it has zero cosmetic issues. And considering it carries a normal warranty and the only issues should be cosmetic (2nd quality boards are pressed the same as normal ones) it's an awesome deal to me.


----------

